# my little monkey



## Oz'sMommy (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

The first pictures is AWSOME!

We are going to have some picture contest a little bit later on this would make a GREAT entry!


----------



## nez (Aug 6, 2008)

*Soooo cute!*

YOur sweet little monkey is sooo cute!
I have 3 ,just love this breed,how old is your sweetie?
have a nice day


----------



## diva pup (Oct 5, 2008)

Awww your pics are so cute! I just love that breed

I have a similar pic of one of my kids, they must share the same taste in shades:wink:


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

#1 is my pick but I also love #3!


----------

